# Tropical Spiders



## orionmystery (Nov 25, 2014)

Golden huntsman. Heteropoda sp.?



Heteropoda sp. IMG_3839 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Hmm...which one should I have for supper? I think I'll have both! Huntsman spider (Sparassidae) and two Ricaniid hopper nymphs. Selangor, Malaysia.



Huntsman Spider IMG_5128 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

A female Lichen Huntsman (Pandercetes sp.) guarding her damaged eggsac. The eggsac was okay just a day ago! Malaysia.



Pandercetes sp. _MG_4014 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Pandercetes sp. _MG_3914 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Jumping spider. Curious, inquisitive and uncooperative . It just loved to jump onto my diffuser . Selangor, Malaysia. Pseudamycus cf. albomaculatus - ID suggested by Debomay Chanda. 



Jumping spider _MG_3845 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jumping spider _MG_3853 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Good looking Lynx spider, Hamadruas sp. Selangor, Malaysia. 



Lynx Spider _MG_3693 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Lynx Spider _MG_3676 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders        |        Up Close with Nature


----------



## goooner (Nov 26, 2014)

Great captures, all of them! I like the lynx spider-strange looking dude


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 26, 2014)

goooner said:


> Great captures, all of them! I like the lynx spider-strange looking dude



Thank you, gooner!


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 26, 2014)

You let it JUMP on your equipment?!? 

Really nice shots!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Great shots as usual.  And I will now have nightmares like I always do after looking at your photos!


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 26, 2014)

Great as always Kurt!


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 26, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> You let it JUMP on your equipment?!?
> 
> Really nice shots!



Thank you, JustJazzie. Yes, that jumper was really inquisitive.



Nevermore1 said:


> Great shots as usual.  And I will now have nightmares like I always do after looking at your photos!



Thank you, Nevermore1. So what kind of nightmare did you get?



JacaRanda said:


> Great as always Kurt!



Thank you, JacaRanda.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm beyond terrified of spiders (nearly wrecked my car once due to one being in the car), always end up dreaming they're in the bed


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 26, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> I'm beyond terrified of spiders (nearly wrecked my car once due to one being in the car), always end up dreaming they're in the bed


As I keep saying, spiders are one poor misunderstood creatures, all they ever wanted was to cuddle a little! Probably the reason they come to your bed in the first place.. 

I can't get over how cool that first shot is Kurt, pretty awesome colours in that one. Nice shots as always.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 28, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> I'm beyond terrified of spiders (nearly wrecked my car once due to one being in the car), always end up dreaming they're in the bed



Sorry to hear that. Just look at them more often, esp jumping spiders. That should help.



Raj_55555 said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm beyond terrified of spiders (nearly wrecked my car once due to one being in the car), always end up dreaming they're in the bed
> ...



Thanks for the comment, Raj.


----------



## Stormchase (Dec 21, 2014)

I like how you got the silk on that last shot. I don't see that often.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 21, 2014)

Stormchase said:


> I like how you got the silk on that last shot. I don't see that often.



Thanks, Bryan.


----------

